# Employment Visa Cancellation (Residence V not processed yet, no Labour contract yet)



## ekopilosopo

Hello!

I would be very grateful if somebody could help me on this. I need advice and some good beating.

Here's my situation:
I just arrived here in Al Ain 2 weeks ago (fresh from my 28-day exit in Kish Island) to work as a nurse in a very new home care facility. In those 2 weeks I've only had my visa screening medical done. I am asking for advance cash in order for me to survive (I have to pay rent, buy food etc) however my employers don't want to give me. I was able to stretch AED 200 for 2 weeks. My employer is still employed in another home care facility, so the only time she meets me is after office hours (usually night time). I asked my employer "when can i start? i need to send money back home.." she told me "this week inshallah, but we need to start processing your residence visa first." I already have my medical report with me & yet she's not exerting any effort to collect it from me. I haven't signed my labour contract yet, apparently residence visa is not processed yet, all i have is my entry permit for employment. The company doesn't even have a PRO or an HR department. I believe I am the first nurse they sponsored. I'm not even sure if i already have patients. She's been telling me "Your patient is waiting..." since last month. My 2-3 days exit in Kish became 28 days. I had to pay for my visit visa extension while they were processing my license after promising me during the interview that they will shoulder it. I know this is too masochistic, how i ignored those red flags and just went on with it, but they are really nice people whom i think have good intentions but they just don't know what they're doing.
My sister told me to quit being too nice and start demanding because it's my right. Now I want to cancel my visa with them and look for a job in AD city because my sister will be transfered there this April. Oh and btw, first timer here in Emarat.

a) If i cancel my entry employment visa, will i have an automatic 6-month labour ban? Is my company entitled to request for a 1-year ban to be imposed on me?

b) Do i need to pay back their expenses on me? (they shouldered my overstay fines & my roundtrip ticket & hotel in Kish)

c) Do you know any medical facilities in AD city that are presently hiring?

d) Any advice on how to break the news of my plans to them? (im not good at rejecting really...)


Thanks so much for your inputs! 

-ep


----------



## ekopilosopo

Hello again!

I forgot to include the following:

> The company is privately owned.

> I signed an initial contract with them for 2 years, limited.

> The basic salary they placed in the contract i signed was AED 1500. I still have my attested school documents with me. Im a Bachelor's degree holder.

> I still don't know when my probation period will start (it was not stated in the initial contract i signed.) I haven't started working for them yet.


PS: It's not that I don't have a choice, i have plenty of choices that time. The clown who recruited me sugar-coated the company to me, I was basically sold. Then he abandoned me when it's too late for me to back out.. (he & one of the employers had a misunderstanding)

Thanks so much again. Looking forward to your advice.


----------



## auh_pinoy

my labour card is half cancelled from what I see in MOL website because it is still waiting for MOI to cancel my visa, does anyone know how long it's gonna take? should this take within 1-2 days only right?


----------



## marknickelsen

Hi. i kinda have the situation as yours. Can I have your email address please so I can ask you personally. I badly needed advise from someone who have experienced this. What did you do after? Hope to hear from you!

Thanks in advance.


----------

